# Spalted Arbutus (Madrone) and Maple forks



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

This was the first time I ever worked with spalted wood. The patterns and grain it brings out in wood is out of this world.

The arbutus is from a downed tree in the middle of the woods. It was a hefty sized tree and it had fungi all over it. Shaped it to similar to joerg's moorhammer.

The maple was literally found in a ditch off the side of the road. I love the black the spalting brings out in the grain 

Both bathed in linseed oil overnight -


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wowwww!!!

I'm impressed again with your talent. Those are sweet!!!!

You are a slingshot factory, mate 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, both are awesome!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Sweet pair of shooters. Both are great, but I'm a hammergrip shooter so the Moorhammer-inspired piece really puts a smile on my face, not to mention the fact that the wood is drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet ones you've got there. Great shaping.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dang! Them are some sweet shooters you made there, dude. I know it's been said like a million times, but I am continually impressed by the works exhibited here, and amazed at what hides beneath the bark on any given fork.
Now peeling away the bark is like unwrapping a present.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Those are some very nice slingshots you have there! Great examples!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice indeed! You've put some work into those.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful work on beautiful wood! Man, those are awesome!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dude, if you never make another slingshot in your life it won't matter because these have put you in the Slingshot Hall of Fame already! :bowdown: :wub:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you all for such kind words. The dark maple is my current natural I use day to day, and my brother is useing the Arbutis as his main shooter.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

let me know if you need another brother down south! lol


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, looks gorgeous, the wood is a dream :thumbsup:


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Howdy neighbor approx. (approx. 25 mi over the water to Victoria as the seagull fly's), those look spectacular.

Went hunting for downed and moldy madrone forks last summer in hopes of finding at least one even close to that beautiful, have a couple of candidates drying but...


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I think you know that i like the Hammerhead design...i´m in love with that Madrone one....so sweeeet!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> I think you know that i like the Hammerhead design...i´m in love with that Madrone one....so sweeeet!


Thankyou AnTrAxX your hammers are always a special sight to be seen, that means alot coming from you.


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

WoW....Very Nice!!!!


----------

